# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Pse njerezit nuk ecin dot drejt?

## shigjeta

Eshte nje situate qe e hasim shpesh ne filma apo  libra, kur njerezit humbasin rrugen ne nje shkretetire apo xhungel, pasi ecin per disa kohe, ata perfundojne perseri gati ne te njejtin vend nga ishin nisur, duke pershkruar keshtu nje rreth. Sado e habitshme, ideja qe njerezit ecin ne rrethore kur ata humbasin rrugen, ka qene e mbeshtetur vetem ne historira pa patur nje studim te mirefillte. Por kete here, shkenctaret gjerman te Institutit Max Planck, kane paraqitur per here te pare te dhenat e para qe njerezit vertet ecin ne rrethore, kur ata nuk kane pika te qendrueshme referimi per drejtimin e tyre te levizjes. Kerkimi i tyre, i plublikuar ne revisten "Current Biology", studion trajektoren e levizjes se njerezve pas disa oresh ecje ne shkretetiren e Saharase, Tunizi dhe ne pyllin Bienwald, Gjermani. Shkencarete perdoren sistemin GPS per te studiuar trajektoret. Gjetjet treguan se njerezit ecin ne vij te drejte kur shikojne diellin ose henen. Por ne momentin qe dielli humbiste pas reve, ata fillonin te ecnin ne rrethore, pa qene te vetedijshem per kete gje. 

Nje nga hipotezat e deritanishme ka qene qe nje kembe eshte paksa me e gjate apo me e fuqishme se tjetra dhe kjo perbente arsyen e levizjes ne rrethore. Per te testuar kete teori subjektet u udhezuan te ecnin ne vije te drejte, nderkohe qe i kishin syte e mbuluar, per te hequr keshtu efektin e te parit. Shumica e pjesemarrsve ecnin ne rreth, disa ne diameter shume te vogel me pak se 20m. Rezultatet treguan qe keto trajektore ne rreth nuk ishin sistematike. I njejti person mund te merrte njehere majtas  ose njehere djathtas ne rreth, duke hedhur poshte hipotezen e mesiperme. Pjesmarresit ne ecjen e tyre mbeshteteshin ne nocionin e ecjes ne vije te drejte, te cilen mendonin se ishin duke bere. "Gabime" te vogla ne sinjalizimin e sistemit te senseve, grumbullohen me kalimin e kohes (ne ecjen per nje kohe te gjate) duke ndryshuar ecjen ne vije te drejte, pavarsisht perceptimit te personit qe ishte i bindur se po bente kete gje. "Te dhena" shtese, me se shumti kognitive,  jane te nevojshme per njerezit te ecin ne vije te drejte. Njerezit kane nevoje per shenja te qendrueshme sic eshte nje mal, dielli, nje kulle etj. Se si njeriu i perdor keto referenca, si edhe  burimet e tjera te informacionit, do jene fokusi i studimit te ardhshem. Per kete shkenctaret do perdorin nje teknologji te fundit, Virtual Reality, me ane te te ciles do kene nje kontroll me te madh te faktoreve ndikues ne kete eksperiment.
Pse njerezit nuk ecin ne vije te drejte? - Per momentin, ende nuk ka pergjigje  :buzeqeshje: 

_Permbledhur nga_
http://www.tuebingen.mpg.de/en/news-...n-circles.html

----------

